# BBSW Data



## goolo (24 July 2009)

Hi,

I'm trying to keep track of my portfolio against the BBSW 30 day, 60 day, 90 day, 120 day, 180 day etc.  

I was wondering if there's any resources that provides daily rates for the above for free?

NAB Capital website used to provide them for free, however their website's changed and can't access it anymore.  



Thanks.


----------



## alphaman (24 July 2009)

AFMA provides rates daily. 

http://www.afma.com.au/scripts/nc.dll?AFMAV6:STANDARD::pc=L6C1S6

But it's obviously not as good as NAB Capital, which gives you historical rates. I don't know why they pulled it. Such a pity.


----------



## boofhead (28 August 2009)

Any other places? Does CommSec show such information? I'm looking for somewhere that allows me to chart it or provide the data in a suitable format so I can use Excel to chart it.


----------



## peterh (29 August 2009)

boofhead said:


> Any other places? Does CommSec show such information? I'm looking for somewhere that allows me to chart it or provide the data in a suitable format so I can use Excel to chart it.




Try the RBA website. I'm pretty sure I found this info there a while ago.

www.rba.gov.au


----------

